# This afternoon



## freshprince (Apr 21, 2007)

anyone going to be there? if so, i'm after some decent paste wax. around the £20 mark..... any recommendations?


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

johns off today , adrian might be there ..... give them a bell for £20 i think maybe nattys or chemical guys p53 or perhaps 50/50


----------



## Harley (Oct 19, 2006)

you should phone them first :thumb:

915 is good but just over £22


----------



## freshprince (Apr 21, 2007)

Oh right, this is for a silver car. does that make any difference? going to be CG citrus gloss shampoo'd dried then clayed, washed again, SRP'd and EGP'd by hand then waxed. 

This all sound ok???


----------



## Harley (Oct 19, 2006)

have a look through here for some choices

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=14505&highlight=silver


----------



## freshprince (Apr 21, 2007)

collinite 845 looks good, whats this like? easy to apply?


----------

